# Work Watch



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

took the camera to work with me yesterday and had time to take a few snaps.

Rather disapointed when I got back and uploaded them, much easier to see what you've done on the big screen. I was thinking of using this (the best of the bunch) in the comp but I've taken a better one last night









Anyway here it is, I always struggle getting focus on the watch right when using props the auto focus on the camera seems to have a mind of it's own! Should have tried some with manual focus.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The way the watch is on the torch makes me ask if the AA has now fitted you guys with removable prothetic 'tools' instead of hands......









Jason

nice pic!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Like inspector gadget


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

'Go! go! gadget 'tips'...






























Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I can't get the theme tune out of my head now







It always was catchy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the film was dire!

Go Gadget Go!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Get it right, the film was *****!

More poetry from the village idiot.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Never saw the film.There is a new version of the cartoon that is rubbish,the dog has gone and been replaced by two robot mini gadgetinis


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What, they've sacked Brains! The B******s!

That would be like like Hong Kong Fuey without the cat!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The Chief has gone too,replaced by wait for it,a French military type Captain









Dr Claw is also different


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

And a rinky dinky doo to you hii yaaa


----------

